# Construya su propia computadora con z80



## aitopes (Nov 22, 2021)

Buenas tardes!
*Construya su propia computadora con z80* es el título de un libro  publicado en 1981 por McGraw-Hill, que aquellos que ya no somos unos pibes posiblemente hayamos oído hablar.

El autor es un gigante de estos temas, *Steve Ciarcia*, y publicaba artículos periódicamente en la revista *Byte* (una verdadera fuente de conocimiento entre los 70's y los 90s). El libro ha sido puesto como dominio público por su autor, y es muy fácil de encontrar en la red. 

Después de mucho tiempo dando vueltas a la idea, y sobre todo después de encontrar el excelente trabajo realizado por Gudino Roberto , es que me he decidido a seguir los pasos de ese libro (y algunos mas) para intentar construir una pequeña computador a partir de un Z80.

Ya he hecho algunas cosas "similares" (como un clon del Altair 8800) pero usando microcontroladores. Se me da -creo- mejor la programación que la electrónica. Pero este sería un buen proyecto para aprender.

También he armado un "sistema" (no creo que ni siquiera merezca ese nombre) con un Z80 y lo mínimo necesario para que funcione. Lo pongo en el post siguiente.

Mi plan es ir armando, mientras intento conseguir algunos integrados que me faltan, un grabador de EPROMS que es indispensable para este proyecto y otros que tengo pendientes.

Saludos cordiales, 
Aitopes.
*Z80 mínimo v1 - (07/07/2021)*

Construcción de un prototipo que permite a un Z80 funcionar con la mínima cantidad de componentes. Lejos de ser una computadora, solamente sirve para verificar el funcionamiento del microprocesador. 
El proyecto está basado en el esquema proporcionado por Thomas Scherrer, con mínimos cambios.​
​

Se utilizó un chip *Z840006 de Zilog, de 1990. *Al microprocesador solo se le sumaron una mínima cantidad de componentes, los indispensables para su funcionamiento. Una serie de diodos LED permiten visualizar en tiempo real el contenido de los tres bits bajos del bus de direcciones, y un pulsador se encarga de proporcionar la señal de RESET.

El esquema siguiente es el que se tomó como punto de partida:


​


l circuito propuesto se le realizaron algunos cambios, básicamente debido al stock de componentes disponible al momento de construir el prototipo.
Se montó todo sobre una placa perforada, ya que no tenía sentido diseñar y fabricar una placa de circuito impreso especialmente dedicada a este proyecto.
Entre los cambios realizados, el más importante es que* se reemplazó la etapa correspondiente al generador de pulsos de reloj, *reemplazando la puerta lógica NAND del *CD4093* por una NOT Schmitt Trigger de un *74HC141*. El circuito utilizado es el siguiente:


​
El capacitor elegido tiene un valor de 220uf/16V, y en el lugar de R se utilizó un preset de 5KΩ que permite variar la frecuencia de los pulsos de salida en un rango de centrado en los 10Hz.

La alimentación proviene de una fuente de 12Vcc, y luego de pasar a través de un diodo de protección contra una inversión accidental de la polaridad, es regulado a 5V mediante un circuito integrado 78L05 y dos condensadores cerámicos de 0,1 uF.

Todos los resistores de 470Ω fueron reemplazados por resistores de 220Ω.

*Lo único que hace este "sistema mínimo" es mostrar en tres leds los tres bytes mas bajos del bus de direcciones, a medida que el procesador ejecuta el "programa" que está compuesto íntegramente por "nops", ya que los pines correspondientes a los datos están puestos a GND a través de 8 resistores.*

También he armado una placa con LEDs y buffers para mostrar el bus de direcciones y de datos completos, mas los flags del procesador. Más tarde les pongo alguna foto de esa placa (que no tiene nada de compleja tampoco, obviamente)

Saludos cordiales, 
Aitopes.
Aquí van algunas fotos de la placa que he llamado "Z80 bus monitor".
Está conectada a un Arduino Nano para probar su funcionamiento. Funcionó a la primera, solo tuve que reemplazar uno de los 4 74HC244 por que estaba dañado (con componentes recuperados de la "basura electrónica" y que mi complejo de Diogenes me obliga a almacenar en el altillo de casa ):








Saludos cordiales,
Aitopes.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 22, 2021)

Aún no se si pueda llamarse sistema mínimo, no tiene memoria y un puerto de salida.

Las memorias RAM las puedes usar como eeprom y una batería para almacenar un programa


----------



## aitopes (Nov 22, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Aún no se si pueda llamarse sistema mínimo, no tiene memoria y un puerto de salida.
> 
> Las memorias RAM las puedes usar como eeprom y una batería para almacenar un programa


Gracias!
Si, claro, por eso he usado tantas comillas 

En cuanto a las memorias, lo habia pensado. Tengo varias SRAMs, que con algún sistema para cargarles el programa desde un arduino o similar en el momento del arranque, podría servir para hacer pruebas.

Pero por otro lado, estoy viendo que tengo un par de Arduino Mega, que tienen pines suficientes como para conectar una memoria flash de 64Bk y meterle el soft. Solo seria conectar la memoria al Mega, y hacer un pequeño programa en Python que tome el código HEX de la PC y lo envíe por el puerto USB para ser cargado en la Flash.

Saludos cordiales,
Aitopes.


----------



## aitopes (Nov 23, 2021)

Estoy empezando a armar un programador para memorias FLASH a partir de un Arduino Mega.
Cuando tenga el prototipo funcionando paso el esquema.
Estoy usando memorias de 256KB (porque son las que tengo a mano), llegado el caso solo usaré los primeros 16, 32 o 64Kb.



Arriba el pinout de la memoria a usar, abajo las conexiones del bus de direcciones con el Arduino Mega:


Les paso un par de fotos de como va el prototipo:





Espero, cuando salga de trabajar, poder terminar el cableado para mañana -despues de testear cada conexión- empezar a hacer las pruebas con el soft.

Saludos cordiales, 
Aitopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 23, 2021)

Excelente trabajo @aitopes!
El síndrome de Diógenes! Es más que obligatorio en ésta disciplina! Jeje
Respecto a la memoria Flash tienen la "complicación" por decirlo de una manera, que debes guardar los datos por bloques.
Si un bloque NO se completa, todos esos bytes restantes se transforman en FF.
Y si sólo debes modificar un sólo byte, debes leer todo el bloque y luego modificar el byte seleccionado y volver a escribir nuevamente todo el bloque!
Felicitaciones por ese proyecto!
Ver funcionar lo que uno arma, NO tiene precio!!!👏


----------



## aitopes (Nov 23, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Excelente trabajo @aitopes!
> El síndrome de Diógenes! Es más que obligatorio en ésta disciplina! Jeje
> Respecto a la memoria Flash tienen la "complicación" por decirlo de una manera, que debes guardar los datos por bloques.
> Si un bloque NO se completa, todos esos bytes restantes se transforman en FF.
> ...


Hola Roberto!
Gracias por la respuesta.
Si, ese tema de las flash es un problema. Pero....como solo escribiría en ellas lo que seria el "Sistema Operativo" (por llamarlo de alguna manera), solo debo programarla desde la PC.
Y la que estoy usando,según me parece entender en la hoja de datos, puede escribirse byte a byte. Creo. Tengo que leerla con tranquilidad.


Tampoco necesita 12V. Y si es posible borrarla por bloques.

Ya les ire contando que ocurre 

Saludos cordiales,
Aitopes.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 23, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Excelente trabajo @aitopes!
> El síndrome de Diógenes! Es más que obligatorio en ésta disciplina! Jeje
> Respecto a la memoria Flash tienen la "complicación" por decirlo de una manera, que debes guardar los datos por bloques.
> Si un bloque NO se completa, todos esos bytes restantes se transforman en FF.
> ...


me robaste las palabras yo por eso había hecho un grabador de memorias con un pic18f4550 y USB pero pero pero....... me tope con el problema de que algunas eeproms paralelas necesitan desbloquearse por software y bloquerse nuevamente.

así que mejor compre un grabador universal USB chino a precio razonable en lugar de perder tiempo en ver como grabar una eeprom, le dedique mas tiempo a mi computadora Z80.

este lo encontré barato en Mercado libre es el famoso Ti866 

en un post anterior a los z80 subí el codigo fuente de mi sistema operativo que lo que hace es hacer andar los puertos, y cargar un programa externo a una localidad de la RAM, ver lo que hay en la RAM, poder saltar a ejecutar el programa cargado en RAM.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 23, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> "El síndrome de Diógenes! Es más que obligatorio en ésta disciplina! Jeje"


Hola a todos , yo sofro desa sindrome ya a 40 años , pero es totalmente voltada para electronica analógica y sobretudo RF (radiofrequenzia)
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 23, 2021)

todos en este foro somos junta mugres hasta con cucarachas, pero hay veces que es mejor comprar algo que ya esta probado y funciona que perder el tiempo en hacerlo, en su epoca un grabador de memorias paralelas era prohibitivo tanto en precio como en complejidad, ahora ya hay códigos fuente abiertos con arduino o mejor aun, grabadores chinos que funcionas muy muy bien.


----------



## aitopes (Nov 23, 2021)

Yo tengo la suerte (o la mala suerte) de tener un altillo junto a mi "laboratorio". El altillo es un entrepiso sobre el comedor de casa.

Es tanta la cantidad de chatarra que tengo acumulada que temo que algun dia, mientras almuerzo, se me caiga el techo encima!  

Pero es mas fuerte que yo...no puedo ir por la calle, ver "algo interesante" (desde un horno microondas hasta un mouse de pc, TV, etc) y no cargarlo en el auto. Es mas....alguna vez he pasado caminando o en moto, visto algo interesante, y regresado en el coche a buscarlo!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 23, 2021)

aitopes dijo:


> Yo tengo la suerte (o la mala suerte) de tener un altillo junto a mi "laboratorio". El altillo es un entrepiso sobre el comedor de casa.
> 
> Es tanta la cantidad de chatarra que tengo acumulada que temo que algun dia, mientras almuerzo, se me caiga el techo encima!
> 
> Pero es mas fuerte que yo...no puedo ir por la calle, ver "algo interesante" (desde un horno microondas hasta un mouse de pc, TV, etc) y no cargarlo en el auto. Es mas....alguna vez he pasado caminando o en moto, visto algo interesante, y regresado en el coche a buscarlo!


Si te servir de consolo somos dos (2) con mismo "modus operandis".
Mi casa tiene dos andares , jo y mi familia ( mi señora y mi hija mas nueva)  residimos en lo andar terreo , ya en lo premero andar tengo destinado a acumular mis charratas electronicas , despues hay mas un piso superior ( lo techo propriamente dicho ) ese tanbien relleño de charratas electronicas .
Al fundos de mi casa tengo otra casa , esa ya bien mas delgada conposta en lo piso terreo por mi taller ( laboratorio de electronica) relleño de todo tipo de cosas possibles del tema y todo totalmente desordenado quanto lo possible   y arriba hay mas un andar , ese relleño tanbien de charratas electronicas.
Enfin NO es nada  facil acumular charratas electronicas por 40 años , Jajajajajajajaja!
Actualmente NO tengo mas ningun espacio libre para guardas mas cosas aun , Jajajajajaja!
Quizaz algun  dia jo subo aca ( Foro) algunas fotos de todo , solamente para confirmar lo que aclaro aca , Jajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 23, 2021)

Volviendo al tema memoria Flash, estuve viendo la hoja de datos que compartiste y no encontré que se programe por bloques.
Pero bueno, no cuesta nada probar de grabar sólo un par de bytes y ver qué ocurre.
Si ves que sólo grabó el último byte, entonces quiere decir que la programación es eficaz por bloques.
Sólo debes ejecutar el comando de grabación previo, que son 4bytes en locaciones específicas con datos específicos y listo.
Yo renegué una vez, con una 29F040 hasta que di con el porque no podía grabarla.


----------



## aitopes (Nov 23, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Volviendo al tema memoria Flash, estuve viendo la hoja de datos que compartiste y no encontré que se programe por bloques.
> Pero bueno, no cuesta nada probar de grabar sólo un par de bytes y ver qué ocurre.
> Si ves que sólo grabó el último byte, entonces quiere decir que la programación es eficaz por bloques.
> Sólo debes ejecutar el comando de grabación previo, que son 4bytes en locaciones específicas con datos específicos y listo.
> Yo renegué una vez, con una 29F040 hasta que di con el porque no podía grabarla.


Genial. Esperemos a ver como me trata el trabajo. Ni bien tenga tiempo compruebo las soldaduras (ya tengo todo el cableado hecho) y armo un par de rutinas para escribir/leer y veo que hace 

Gracias!
Saludos cordiales,
Aitopes.


----------



## aitopes (Nov 25, 2021)

Buenos días!
Hoy tuve un ratito libre.
Comprobé las 32 conexiones entre el Arduino Mega y la memoria Flash, *escribí un programa muy básico (y para nada optimizado)* que recorre las direcciones de memoria a partir de una dada como inicial,*  y muestra el dato que está alojado en ella.*

Me gustaría decir que fue fácil, pero la verdad es que me llevo como media hora la lectura del datasheet, ver qué papel juega cada pin de control, etc, equivocarme un par de veces,  pero al final...ya puedo leer su contenido:



Se ve la dirección en decimal y en binario (de A0 a A17), el dato leido (de Q7 a Q0) en binario, y finalmente el dato en decimal.

Mañana (o antes si tengo tiempo) voy a intentar escribir un solo byte a ver si soporta o no la escritura sin necesidad de usar bloques.

Saludos cordiales, 
Aitopes.

PD: _Cuando esto funcione al 100% comparto el código, diagrama, etc. Todavía no tiene sentido hacerlo, es un lio _


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 25, 2021)

Yo una vez hice un grabador de m memorias por USB por protocolo HID Custom y su ejecutable en visual studio.

Todo fue genial compartí el ejecutable y el .hex.

Mi error fue no compartir el código fuente y un día mi disco duro falleció, nunca pude recuperar mis archivos.

😔.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 25, 2021)

aitopes dijo:


> Buenos días!
> Hoy tuve un ratito libre.
> Comprobé las 32 conexiones entre el Arduino Mega y la memoria Flash, *escribí un programa muy básico (y para nada optimizado)* que recorre las direcciones de memoria a partir de una dada como inicial,*  y muestra el dato que está alojado en ella.*
> 
> ...


Felicitaciones! Si puede grabarse de a un sólo byte!
Podría servirme, para usarla en backups del firmware de la PDC.
ÉXITOS!👏


----------



## aitopes (Nov 25, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Felicitaciones! Si puede grabarse de a un sólo byte!
> Podría servirme, para usarla en backups del firmware de la PDC.
> ÉXITOS!👏


Te mantengo al tanto. Hoy trabajo hasta las 18:30, no se si despues de eso me voy a poder poner.
Tambien tengo que ver como es el sistema de proteccion contra escritura que tiene (parece que son dos, uno usando 12V y otro sin necesidad de 12V, solo con 5V). Por que seguramente está protegida contra escritura (esta memoria es "recuperada" de la basura).

Saludos cordiales,
Ariel.


----------



## aitopes (Nov 26, 2021)

Buenos días!
Solo paso para comentar que sigo "peleando" con la memoria 

El fin de semana tengo service del auto toda la mañana, cumple de uno de los "peques" por la tarde. Pero en algun momento espero avanzar con esto. Estoy leyendo sin problemas. Tengo que implementar la grabacion (que tengo empezado, pero sin funcionar por ahora)



Rojo: codigo del fabricante de la FLASH.
Naranja:  Device ID
Verde: Memoria desbloqueada.

Cuando haya novedades vuelvo  

Saludos cordiales,
Aitopes


----------



## aitopes (Nov 28, 2021)

Buenas noches!
Paso solo a contarles que resolvi todo lo que tenía pendiente.

Ya puedo:

_- leer bytes
- escribir bytes
- borrar bytes
- borrar la eeprom completa
- proteger el chip
- desprotegerlo
- Ver qué fabricante y modelo de chip posee_

Todo mediante comandos enviados por el puerto serie del Arduino.

Mañana, con mas tiempo, explico un poco más.

Ahora ya podría empezar a hacer el soft en Python que use esto para "volcar" un HEX a la EEPROM...

Saludos cordiales, 
Aitopes.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 28, 2021)

Debería llamarse el hilo construya su propio programador 🤔


----------



## aitopes (Nov 29, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Debería llamarse el hilo construya su propio programador 🤔


La idea final es construir una computadora con procesador Z80 desde cero.
Como necesito tener el soft en una ROM, necesite hacer el grabador para volcar a una EEPROM ese soft
No tengo un "borrador" de PROMs UV, asi que me decanté por este camino.

Saludos cordiales, 
Aitopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 29, 2021)

aitopes dijo:


> Buenas noches!
> Paso solo a contarles que resolvi todo lo que tenía pendiente.
> 
> Ya puedo:
> ...


Excelente noticia compañero!
Al final la grabación es en bloques? o es posible en bytes individuales?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2021)

aitopes dijo:


> No tengo un "borrador" de PROMs UV, asi que me decanté por este camino.


No son gran cosa los borradores UV de EPROM. Con un aparato de esos que usan los peluqueros para desinfectar los peines/navajas se borran sin mucho drama. También podrías probar con ese coso con LEDs UV que usan las mujeres para secar el esmalte de las uñas.
En la universidad borrábamos las EPROM con "la panera del Pichu"...que como se nombre lo indica, era una panera (de metal) que adentro tenía un tubito UV...y el Pichu era el dueño.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 29, 2021)

Suenan interesantes esos ayeres Dr.
Nada de Arduinos y mamá mi programa que baje de internet no funciona y me da amsiedad.

Pero si ya existía un hilo de Z80 solo que los compañeros anteriores no había. Subido código fuente, solo esquemáticos.

En el final subí código fuente en asm solo que no subí esquemáticos por qué sería redundante.


----------



## aitopes (Nov 29, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Excelente noticia compañero!
> Al final la grabación es en bloques? o es posible en bytes individuales?


Bytes individuales (pero el borrado en bloques).
Eso si, depende del modelo de memoria usado. Tengo unas 12 o 13 de 32 pines, de las cuales mas o menos la mitad soportan la escritura de "bytes" sueltos.
Saludos Cordiales,
Aitopes


----------



## aitopes (Dic 14, 2021)

Buenos días!
No he abandonado este proyecto, ni mucho menos.
Tengo listo el soft para el arduino. Quizás haga algunos cambios menores en los comandos que acepta por el puerto serie a medida que avanzo en la programación de la interfaz para la PC. Pero estoy en ello, en la medida que encuentro momentos libres en el trabajo.

Desde la terminal serie de Arduino puedo leer, borrar, grabar, etc. Creo que eso está listo en un 100%
Desde la PC estoy por ahora en "modo texto", cuando tenga todas las funciones resueltas le haré una interfaz gráfica. Así estamos ahora:



Si. hay mucho color. Pero es para depuración básicamente. Todo esto va a quedar detrás de la GUI cuando esté listo.

No es estrictamente necesario para el proyecto de la computadora con Z80, pero ya puestos, quiero dejarlo como una herramienta que me pueda servir para otros proyectos.

Saludos cordiales,
Aitopes.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 14, 2021)

Yo creo que deberías bueno si quieres, poner diagramas y código en otro post para que no se pierda.


----------



## aitopes (Dic 14, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Yo creo que deberías bueno si quieres, poner diagramas y código en otro post para que no se pierda.


O dividir este hilo a partir de que empezé a delirar con el grabador de EEPROMS


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 14, 2021)

aitopes dijo:


> Buenos días!
> No he abandonado este proyecto, ni mucho menos.
> Tengo listo el soft para el arduino. Quizás haga algunos cambios menores en los comandos que acepta por el puerto serie a medida que avanzo en la programación de la interfaz para la PC. Pero estoy en ello, en la medida que encuentro momentos libres en el trabajo.


Te entiendo perfectamente. Los tiempos que demandan éstos proyectos son enormes, y los avances se dan a  cuentagotas!
Que buen trabajo compañero!!!


----------



## aitopes (Dic 14, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Te entiendo perfectamente. Los tiempos que demandan éstos proyectos son enormes, y los avances se dan a  cuentagotas!


Asi es. 
Además, en mi caso es 100% amateur, asi que voy aprendiendo sobre la marcha. Y eso lleva tiempo.
Pero es muy satisfactorio.



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Que buen trabajo compañero!!!



Me enorgullece ese comentario de un "monstruo" como vos. Gracias!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 14, 2021)

Sabes que siempre quise implementar en mi computadora casera.
Un grabador de casette.
Pero nunca lo intente y una terminal para conectar a un TV.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 14, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Sabes que siempre quise implementar en mi computadora casera.
> Un grabador de casette.
> Pero nunca lo intente y una terminal para conectar a un TV.


Es un gran desafío!!!
Quieres implementar un protocolo personalizado en la organización de datos?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 14, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Es un gran desafío!!!
> Quieres implementar un protocolo personalizado en la organización de datos?


Yo tengo una Casio PB100 de los 80s y guarda en cassette usando la *Norma de Kansas City*.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 15, 2021)

Yo pensé en su época hace 9 años usar DTMF para guardar los bits como audio en la cinta y enviar por 232 a muy baja velocidad.

Pensé no lo intente jamás.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 15, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Yo pensé en su época hace 9 años usar DTMF para guardar los bits como audio en la cinta y enviar por 232 a muy baja velocidad.
> 
> Pensé no lo intente jamás.


Claro! Algo similar a lo que se usaba en la Spectrum.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo tengo una Casio PB100 de los 80s y guarda en cassette usando la *Norma de Kansas City*.


Eso es una joyita!!!!


----------



## aitopes (Dic 15, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo tengo una Casio PB100 de los 80s y guarda en cassette usando la *Norma de Kansas City*.


Hermosas maquinas.
Tengo unos cuantos modelos. Asi, de memoria, la  PB-2000C  (programable en C), PB-700, FX-850P, etc.
Hoy no hay NADA asi. De chico soñaba con esas máquinas. Las consegui con el tiempo, cuando ya se habian dejado de fabricar. Pero son maravillosas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 15, 2021)

Encontré un programa para DOS que codifica y decodifica el Standard de Kansas City. Tal vez les sea de utilidad si quieren usar este mecanismo de grabación en cassette y ser completamente vintage (viejos!!!).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Un grabador de casette.



El Datassette ?



TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> y una terminal para conectar a un TV.


 
Yo tengo una placa CGA con salida de video compuesto y se puede conectar un TV , pero para leer texto , de terror , te sangran los ojos.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 15, 2021)

aitopes dijo:


> Hermosas maquinas.
> Tengo unos cuantos modelos. Asi, de memoria, la  PB-2000C  (programable en C), PB-700, FX-850P, etc.
> Hoy no hay NADA asi. De chico soñaba con esas máquinas. Las consegui con el tiempo, cuando ya se habian dejado de fabricar. Pero son maravillosas.


Yo operaba la TI-59  con modulo y tira magnética para almacenamiento...era la época en que en en las carreras de Ingeniería se dictaba "Introducción a la Computación Digital" como asignatura y se enseñaba Fortran como lenguaje de programación y algo de Notación Polaca. 

Eso si computadoras no había en las delegaciones regionales, solo en las "grandes" tenían una.

Era todo ejercicios con lápiz y papel. 

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 15, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Eso si computadoras no había en las delegaciones regionales, solo en las "grandes" tenían una.


Yo aprendí a programar con la PB100 por que en la facultad tenían terminales del mainframe del gobierno de la provincia y era semajante quil0mb0 mandarle unos comandos inentendibles para usar el editor y compilador Fortran que mejor usar papel y lápiz. Con la CASIO programaba en BASIC..pero al fin de cuentas todos los lenguajes son iguales, sobre todo en esa época: hacía los ejercicios en BASIC para practicar y convertirlos a Fortran era muy fácil  🤷‍♂️ 
Es lo que había.....


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 15, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El Datassette ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yo tengo una placa CGA con salida de video compuesto y se puede conectar un TV , pero para leer texto , de terror , te sangran los ojos.


Aguante la C64!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 15, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Encontré un programa para DOS que codifica y decodifica el Standard de Kansas City. Tal vez les sea de utilidad si quieren usar este mecanismo de grabación en cassette y ser completamente vintage (viejos!!!).


Que buen aporte Dr.
Intento hacer algo de eso, pero en diskette.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 15, 2021)

Voy a subir los diagramas de mi sistema Z80 y estaba viendo si podía compilar BASIC para Z80


----------



## aitopes (Dic 15, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo aprendí a programar con la PB100 por que en la facultad tenían terminales del mainframe del gobierno de la provincia y era semajante quil0mb0 mandarle unos comandos inentendibles para usar el editor y compilador Fortran que mejor usar papel y lápiz. Con la CASIO programaba en BASIC..pero al fin de cuentas todos los lenguajes son iguales, sobre todo en esa época: hacía los ejercicios en BASIC para practicar y convertirlos a Fortran era muy fácil  🤷‍♂️
> Es lo que había.....


Que bueno!
Yo tengo 53. Aprendi a programar con un TI-99/4A y los manuales en ingles, cuando tenia 13 años. 
Logré convencer a mis viejos que se gastaran 300 dolares de esa época en algo que no sabian ni lo que era , pero a mi me voló la cabeza,
Como no habia a quien consultar, compre un diccionario español-ingles, y con los ejemplos del manual fui comenzando.
La tuve 2 años , y fue un curso impresionante.
Años 1983-1984 aprox.


----------



## aitopes (Dic 17, 2021)

Buenas tardes!
A ver que les parece el engendro.
No hay nada terminado. Solo monte los zócalos y cablee lo mínimo. El "bus" no está cableado. 
Las placas tienen cada uno una parte funcional (mas o menos como el proyecto RC2014 o algo asi que vi en la web): una con el micro y oscilador, otra con la RAM, otra con la ROM, etc. Como para poder hacer modificaciones sin volverme loco.
La estructura impresa en 3D es como para que no se mueva nada de su lugar, mas adelante haré algo "mas mejor".
Algunas cosas ya tenia armadas. Otras las solde esta semana.

Pero por lo pronto, tengo todo preparado para avanzar en enero, cuando esté de vacaciones.

No puedo subir el video, dejo el link aqui. Y una versión mas larga aqui.

Saludos cordiales, 
Aitopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 17, 2021)

Pero que maravilla! es algo único y personalizado como lo es una obra de arte!!!!
Vamos por más! 👏👏👏


----------

